# Alcohol license



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Just a quick note. Today I took the all day training course and then exam for a Personal License certificate, and have the CPL handbook. Will be applying for the full license and also Premises License next. If I can answer any questions about this then I'll do my best.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

What's the delay like in getting PNC check done for a Scottish License, Mike? I know that the CRB check in E&W can result in lengthy delays in granting the PL.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, it's a lengthy process, as I only found out yesterday. I'm expecting the whole thing, including the Premises License, to take around three months... although it can probably be done quicker. Part of the delay will be due to our fitout not being completed until back end of April, and to be granted a Premises License you need to have various information relating to your layout, as well as local authority planning, building warrant and possibly HSE inspection. I was a little surprised when I found out that I'll be interviewed by the police, but it makes perfect sense really.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I held a General Managers Licence for 7 years in NZ before I came to the UK, running a number of establishments from licensed cafes, to restaurants and a nightclub too.

We used to get audited every few months for compliance by the local police in conjunction with the council who awarded the licences on behalf of the regulators.

It seemed daunting on paper but was a breeze when done in reality. Keeping it is easier than getting it I found.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

MikeHag said:


> I was a little surprised when I found out that I'll be interviewed by the police, but it makes perfect sense really.


I did the Licensee's training about 10 years ago (before alcohol licensing transferred to Local Authorities), and the course was actually run by the police. The really interesting bit was the drug awareness module where samples were passed round (no personal sampling allowed!) so that the trainees would be able to recognise them!

In E&W the process for premises used to be a lot easier when it was in the hands of the Magistrates, because you could obtain a Provisional License before the premises was built (or converted). At least anyone planning on opening a business new that if the premises were built in accordance with the plans and a suitable manager appointed then the full license would follow automatically. These days there's an element of risk in that you can spend a fortune on a build and fit with no certainty that a Premises License will be granted.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

But the one things that eases my mind is that the Licensing Boards must, by law, grant the license by default, and so a rejection must have good grounds.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, things have settled down a lot now. Initially when local councillors in E&W got their hands on licensing there were some really aberrant decisions made - but once they lost a few expensive appeals a sense of realism set in. You still see some councils regarding applications for a PL for a cafe with some suspicion, thinking that it's only a question of time before a day-time cafe changes into a late-night lap-dancing club, but their hands are now pretty well tied.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Haha! How did you find the day? I used to be manager for my local pub and I remember my training courses being an absolute disaster! the first attempt at the personal licence, after the most horrifically dull day, listening to a lady who couldn't pronouce the word alcohol, turned out that the whole class was given the wrong test paper, so of course we all failed but were offered to re-sit free of charge. Finally, after the whole rigmarole and a long long wait I was fully licenced. I don't envy anybody still in the business end of that process!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

It was 130 ppt slides with long paragraphs. We got through an A4 book about 1cm thick, drilling down on the Scottish Licensing Act 2005, the Nicholson Report, and the finer points of weights and measures. Fun n games it was not! And caffeine was notable by its absence!!


----------

